# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Существует ли проблема авторства в "сети"?

## marinastyle

Вообще, конечно ДА, есть такое дело.
Только сейчас получила письмо от владельца огромного сайта на международной линии, которого замучали скрапбукеры иностранные вопросом ОТКУДА Я!!! беру скрапы?

Он бился с ними несколько дней, чтобы выложить мой материал. Я и сейчас могу сказать, что соблюдаю всегда все права авторов- это личный принцип. К тому же мой блог находится в зоне скопления скрапбукеров всех стран мира..по-моему. И они частенько туда заглядывают.., я имею в виду ко мне в гости. По логике вещей это ко мне должны быть претензии. Скрапы выкладывались всегда на "варезах", закрытых сайтах и вообще везде. Просто я так поняла, что мой никнейм привлёк внимание только по одной причине-КАЧЕСТВО предлагаемых материалов :Ok: , но я Виталию написала, что переживать нет надобности, ибо..ссылка на мой блог приложена к их ссылкам нестпроста, они у меня уже все побывали:biggrin: :Aga:  и обзавелись отличными материалами для нарезки дальнейших скрапов, иначе уже даавно меня бы "забанили"- 100%..международный сервер- не баран начихал :Vah:  :Oj: 


И поэтому...Заходите, господа дизайнеры и просто интересующиееся на мой сайтик и забирайте всё спокойно с "депозита". Я достаточно давно в сети и место особых несоблюдений авторских прав я знаю точно..,но не стану его афишировать, чтобы кому-то из вас вдруг случилось нехорошо....

Блюсти права чьей-либо интеллектуальной собственности-это общечеловеческий закон. Это вот скрапбукеры на наших некоторых "умельцев" имеют право в суд подать..,они просто не имеют понятия..,что делают с их нарезками :Tu: kuku


Смешно, конечно, но лишний раз успокоила себя..,что у меня со вкусом всё нормально... и профессию менять пока не надо :Oj: 

Посмотрите блог, там действительно много очень качественного материала с соблюдением всех авторских прав!

----------


## O-lusha

Та-ак, а я и не знала про авторские права.
Фотошопом увлеклась недавно, качаю скрап-наборы, шаблоны, делаю из них картинки для объявлений, и ничего не боюсь, думая, что, раз мне всё это везде предлагают скачать, значит, авторское право этих работ не касается.
А зачем тогда выкладывают это всё? Берите, мол, люди добрые, делайте, что хотите...
И никто не требует указывать место, откуда взято. Почему?

----------


## marinastyle

*O-lusha*, тут такое дело ..,в общем ,если Вам предлагается скачать что-либо, то это не значит, что нужно бояться. КАЧАЙТЕ НА ДОБРОЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ! Во всяком случае, лучше, чтобы были эти права соблюдены, указано имя автора и всё такое, или же вкладка ВНУТРИ с адресом сайта,блога и прочее. Но бывает так, что люди просто этот момент..как-то мимо ушей. Посмотрите мой блог. Он в эпицентре "скрапбукеров" всего мира. То есть они знают, что есть я.. и частенько оттуда берут клипарты для скрапов, по причине,что чем выше разрешение на исходнике,тем больше шансов сделать крутой скрап. Да вообще любую дизайн-идею. Меня давно бы ВБЛОГЕР порезал на ремни, я это говорю очень серьёзно, если бы я нарушала эти права. Но такого нет, не было и не будет. Если Вы лично увлечены скрапбукингом, да делайте на доброе здоровье-там торговая площадка отечественная предоставлена, продавайте за денежку, или же сделайте проще-откройте блог в международной зоне-это очень просто ..и конкретно у скрапбукеров там свои рейтинги и всё такое. Те скрапы, что я выкладываю, они или куплены прямо с дисками, или же скачаны у самих скрапбукеров во время,когда они это бесплатно выкладывали,как рекламу своего блога. Возникает вопрос..отчего я так скупа на свои личные работы? Нет и ещё раз нет. Цена проставлена на сайте международной галереи-выход с блога. Просто легче договариваться со мной лично. О том, что есть ЭКСКЛЮЗИВ я уже писала. Это-достаточно дорогое удовольствие и сейчас заказов нет. Вот я и отдаю свой материал рабочий. Причём большого навара там нет..,я же не машина :-), если Вас ещё что-то заинтересует-спрашивайте-отвечу. А воруют ведь не саму работу, не материал..,а именно идею..вот от этого..все переговоры с заказчиком только "в личку".

С уважением М.О.

----------


## ole-lu

Проблема авторских прав у нас очень остра. Практически никто не соблюдает закон. Украсть фотографии у фотографа - обычное дело. Мало кто обращается в суд, так как судебные издержки существенно превышают компенсацию. Два года знакомый судился с компанией которая использовала его свадебную фотосъемку в своих рекламных целях. Суд выиграл, даже издержи отсудил, но сил потратил немерено. Проще было плюнуть и забыть.

----------

magistr (09.05.2016)

----------

